# An Extra Marital Affair Looming!



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

The social calendar underwent a last minute change and I was, after all, able to go to the Ball! My very first occasion of its kind and what a dazzling affair it was. I eyed up the talent on show but then, oh, it was love at first sight! 

As my partner of many years dragged his feet behind me, alternating between bouts of sarcasm and sulking, I rushed into the embrace of my new amour – the Devon Monte Carlo! We met in Peterborough and I want us to travel the world together! I was immediately attracted to his suave appearance but, as we became more intimately acquainted, I discovered his immense versatility and very accommodating nature. Sporting a range of impressive accessories, youthful and raring to go, this was my kind of guy! I wanted every one of his optional extras! I stretched out on the bed, ready to enjoy the comfortable but firm support of my new found love when … ah, perhaps this metaphor has gone far enough. I don’t want this thread to be censored and my membership terminated!

Someone had to go and spoil everything anyway, by talking dirty, and one of those awkward conversations began about the exchange of money. For heaven’s sake, is there no romance left? Does true love mean nothing to anyone any more? The purity of my new relationship was sullied by commercial considerations and my inability to keep my stallion in the custom to which he is clearly accustomed. Had I considered second hand? Excuse me – got one of those already!

Nonetheless, I could not be dragged away. There were now two salesmen in attendance. ‘I don’t want to leave!’ I wailed to one of them. ‘I want to drive off into the sunset.’ The other salesman began to roar with laughter. Dear me, it wasn’t that funny. No, he was laughing at something the husband had said, which he absolutely refused to reveal.

If you saw a middle-aged woman slapping around a cowering, middle-aged man about lunchtime last Sunday at the Peterborough Motorhome Show this is why. Apparently he had muttered to the salesman, ‘Yeah, shut the door and drive her away for goodness sake!’ 

Well, I have to admit, nearly forty grand is a great deal of money. The husband has pacified me though (or fobbed me off) with the promise we will hire a Devon Monte Carlo for a week, to see if the three of us really can get on together. Always fancied a threesome … whoops, no, didn’t say that!

I still have my shortlist of eight vans, which the show did not really help me reduce. I just love ‘em all! What a fantastic day out we had though.

Autumn


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Autumn said:


> The social calendar underwent a last minute change and I was, after all, able to go to the Ball! My very first occasion of its kind and what a dazzling affair it was. I eyed up the talent on show but then, oh, it was love at first sight!
> 
> As my partner of many years dragged his feet behind me, alternating between bouts of sarcasm and sulking, I rushed into the embrace of my new amour - the Devon Monte Carlo! We met in Peterborough and I want us to travel the world together! I was immediately attracted to his suave appearance but, as we became more intimately acquainted, I discovered his immense versatility and very accommodating nature. Sporting a range of impressive accessories, youthful and raring to go, this was my kind of guy! I wanted every one of his optional extras! I stretched out on the bed, ready to enjoy the comfortable but firm support of my new found love when … ah, perhaps this metaphor has gone far enough. I don't want this thread to be censored and my membership terminated!
> 
> ...


I too was drawn to the Full Montycarlo and also a couple of other models. There do seem robustly put together, practical which is what I like. I would have had one had not the missus not liked it. Why did she not like it. It's too practical. :roll:

So with my best disgusted face on, we left and that very evening found the Possl advertised.

However, in retrospect, I think 40k is a lot of money for a hightop and when I compare what I am getting for £32k and hardly any bigger I am convinced the price is what it is because of the demand, not what's inside it.

But it is a great looking vehicle and best advice I can give is too start nagging or withdraw all conjugal priveledges. 8)


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

*Too practical*

Pusser, I'm interested to know why your wife thought the Monty Carlo too practical (at least there is a little less competion for the new love in my life!). The cost does frighten - I am thinking I will need to go second hand.

The husband was interested in a company that was selling something similar for half the price! On reading their handout I discovered they were converting low mileage, used vehicles and were able to keep the price down. I can't find their leaflet now - think it began with a W.

Have you any opinion on the Horizons Unlimited Innovation 4?

Autumn


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Too practical*



Autumn said:


> Pusser, I'm interested to know why your wife thought the Monty Carlo too practical (at least there is a little less competion for the new love in my life!). The cost does frighten - I am thinking I will need to go second hand.
> 
> The husband was interested in a company that was selling something similar for half the price! On reading their handout I discovered they were converting low mileage, used vehicles and were able to keep the price down. I can't find their leaflet now - think it began with a W.
> 
> ...


I asked her that question too but I think it must have been a female thing that is not discussed with us mere males.

I do not know about Horizon but I do know these are good.
http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/

I think you buy a second hand\new van and they do it up for you. This gives you the chance to build the layout precisely as you would like it or within the bounds of the van you choose of course.

p.s. i would imagine when you come to sell it, you may have a few probs but that is a thought rather than perhaps a reality


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I think the firm beginning with 'W' is Wellhouse Leisure, http://www.wellhouseleisure.com/
. They used to be associated with Deepcar motorhomes.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I have found the leaflet - it is actually a company called WildAx Conversions Ltd. www.wildaxconversions.co.uk They convert vehicles 3 - 4 years old or less and a 2 berth starts at under £18,000. For those on a budget - well, most of us, maybe worth a look but I know nothing of the quality of the spec. save both the husband and I bumped our heads on an overhanging locker as we climbed in the one on show at Peterborough! :evil:

Autumn


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Too practical*



Autumn said:


> Pusser, I'm interested to know why your wife thought the Monty Carlo too practical (at least there is a little less competion for the new love in my life!). The cost does frighten - I am thinking I will need to go second hand.
> 
> The husband was interested in a company that was selling something similar for half the price! On reading their handout I discovered they were converting low mileage, used vehicles and were able to keep the price down. I can't find their leaflet now - think it began with a W.
> 
> ...


Sorry my response is a bit late but I've only just registered.

I have an Innovation 1 (based on SWB Transit) whereas the Innovation 4 is on the LWB Merc Sprinter. The Innovation 5 is the same as the 4 but on a Tranny base.

Basically the only difference between the 1 and the 4/5 is that the garage is much deeper as is the worktop above. I've not seen a 4/5 but I have seen a 3 which is the MWB Ford with a slightly deeper garage and a single bed on top. I wasn't impressed with the bed which seemed to be just a fold up foam mattress on top of the wortop and as the wortop is 40 inches high that's a lot of climbing to get into bed and you're sleeping next to the sink.
It may be that the double bed in the 4/5 is different but I doubt it.

Aesthetically the 2/3/4 & 5 don't look so good as the 1 because they have to use standard roofs and any awning sticks out on little legs, rather than fitting snug in a custom made roof as on mine.

Forward of the worktop all the Innovations are virtually the same as mine.

We've had our Innovation for nearly a year and I've driven 12K miles in it (it's my daily transport) and we've slept in it 21 nights. It takes some getting used to such a small space but after a few sharp words in the beginning we now pitch up quite smoothly. We got the van because it could accomodate our show beardies in a crate in the garage and it meant we could travel to shows the day before and arrive fresh rather than setting off at 4 in the morning.

We got an ex demo (which had full leather seats) aircon, diesel heating, hot water and a shower unit in the garage for dirty boots and dogs.

It's been absolutely great and I recommend them highly.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks Stemdrivenandy for providing all the info. If you have come across any of my more recent posts you will discover that, having thought I had arrived at a solution - the *Devon Conversions Sahara*, an older model but similar in layout to my 'dream' vehicle, the *Devon Monte Carlo*, a look at one revealed that hubby could not stand up without scraping his head on the ceiling.

So, I am back to square one and grateful for any help! I will certainly look at the Innovation 1. My chief requirements seem to be emerging as - a van with toilet/shower, four bleted seats and a rear lounge/bed. The latter seems to be the sticking point.

I must act quickly as the hubby is beginning to concede defeat!

Autumn


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Autumn said:


> Many thanks Stemdrivenandy for providing all the info. If you have come across any of my more recent posts you will discover that, having thought I had arrived at a solution - the *Devon Conversions Sahara*, an older model but similar in layout to my 'dream' vehicle, the *Devon Monte Carlo*, a look at one revealed that hubby could not stand up without scraping his head on the ceiling.
> 
> So, I am back to square one and grateful for any help! I will certainly look at the Innovation 1. My chief requirements seem to be emerging as - a van with toilet/shower, four bleted seats and a rear lounge/bed. The latter seems to be the sticking point.
> 
> ...


Well Autumn I've only just come into this forum in the last day or so and therefore don't know why you chose an Innovation 4 as one of your famous 8.
However Horizons Unlimited's main product is the Cavarno which is only made in the small wheelbase size, like my Innovation 1.
If you don't need the rear garage, which most of your other 7 haven't got anyway then the Cavarno may be for you.
Compared to my Innovation the interior ambience is more luxurious due to the use of oak cabinetry as opposed to birch and caravan type double glazed windows instead of standard Ford single glazed. They also use some very nice trimming materials which range from good quality cloth, through alcantara to leather.
The deletion of the garage allows the introduction of a shower room and on the offside a full oven and larger fridge. The seating area layout is the same as the Innovation and we've tried all the sleeping options from single beds, via transverse double and longitudinal enormous double. We prefer the latter best. One of our beardies loves to sleep in the 'cave' under the middle of the bed and the other sticks with the rear crate (or on top between us). 
Converting to sleeping is relatively easy in a Cavarno but our Innovation has a removeable n/s rear seat which requires me to go outside the van in order to unclip it to move it into sleeping position (not nice when it's cold/raining). It's removable because the Innovation was designed for a wheelchair to be clipped in the back. Having the removeable seat is good however when you want to shift loads of 'stuff' or just have more interior space when pitched up. If we order another we might ask them to substitute a Cavarno type seat instead and then bedtime would be a doddle.
Used Cavarno's are starting to become available, Barrons near Darlington have a 2.4 '05 model on their books at present and Roy Wood Transits, near Reading (the only supplying dealer) occasionally have a used one.
RWT have been very good to us (despite being 250 miles south of us), their MD (Steve Wood) is a genuine nice guy and his team really know their stuff. The vans are converted at the small Horizons factory in Tamworth where you can visit and see work in progress, have a service or even collect a purchase.
Hope that helps.


----------

